# Poor sound quality from my Klipschs, help.



## Menace Kustoms (Jan 31, 2010)

So, I have a pair of Klipsch B3 bookshelf speakers. My HT receiver is a Sony STR-DG520. At a moderate volume level, I am getting some distortion. They put out nice bass for such a small driver. It's hard to tell if the distortion is coming from the tweeter or the driver, but it just isn't clean and crisp. The receiver is rated at 90W per channel, and the speaker is rated at 85W power handling. Is that 5W difference really causing that, or is there another possible problem. I feel like with they should just be cleaner.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Menace Kustoms said:


> So, I have a pair of Klipsch B3 bookshelf speakers. My HT receiver is a Sony STR-DG520. At a moderate volume level, I am getting some distortion. They put out nice bass for such a small driver. It's hard to tell if the distortion is coming from the tweeter or the driver, but it just isn't clean and crisp. The receiver is rated at 90W per channel, and the speaker is rated at 85W power handling. Is that 5W difference really causing that, or is there another possible problem. I feel like with they should just be cleaner.



First do not worry about the 5W difference, as it is beyond non-important.

Second, before condemning the speaker, you should try it out on another receiver.


----------



## Menace Kustoms (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, I only have one, lol.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Try connecting them to a car amp.

Also you didn't mention what source you are coming from. CD, DVD, FM radio? Have you tried something like an iPod connected via an rca-phono connection?


----------



## Menace Kustoms (Jan 31, 2010)

Actually it is hooked up with an iPod right now via phono-RCAs, lol. Are you a psychic? I don't own any car amps either, I'm such a newb. DOH!


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Ok, on the iPod, set the output volume to 70%, turn EQ off, bass boost off, all that. The iPod usually distorts and clips the signal at anywhere near 100% power. 

And yes, I'm a little bit psychic but this wasn't a time I used it.


----------



## Menace Kustoms (Jan 31, 2010)

All right, I will try that right now. Thanks so much for all your help with us newbs man. Seriously.


----------



## Menace Kustoms (Jan 31, 2010)

Dude, you're a genius, ha ha ha. I feel like a total retard. It sounds MUCH better. Much more "real" sound, if that makes any sense. Nice tone in these speakers now, lol.


----------

